# DATEIEN & ORDNER UNWIDERRUFLICH LÖSCHEN-----BITTE HELFEN---



## Legolas (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
Ich habe neulich ein Tool runtergeleden, mitdem man Dateien und Ordner endgültig vernichten kann. alles schön und gut aber gibt es auch ein Tool, mitdem ich miene Dateien, die bis jetzt ganz normal gelöscht habe (und nicht die, die in Zukunft löschenn möchte) unwiderruflich vernichten kann ? Bitte helfen !


----------



## JohannesR (29. Juli 2005)

Klemmt deine Caps-Taste? PGP kann sowas, afair.


----------



## MCIglo (29. Juli 2005)

weitläufig bekannt geht das mit Schreddersoftware wie Steganos, Kremlin usw.

Gibt aber neue Theorien, wonach es UNMÖGLICH ist!
http://groups.google.de/group/infos...5a495ce1/0f151b6b899cbc44?lnk=st&rnum=1&hl=de


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juli 2005)

Ich hab gestern einen interessanten Ansatz gelesen wie man Daten wirksam unbrauchbar machen kann.
Jedoch ging es dabei nicht um einzelne Dateien sondern um Partitionen.
Man kann mit verschluesselten Partitionen arbeiten die den Key in 4000 kleinen Haeppchen auf der Platte verteilt.
Alle Haeppchen werden benoetigt um die Daten zu entschluesseln. Da es sehr viele kleine Haeppchen sind ist die Chance recht gross, dass zumindest ein Happen erfolgreich, und unwiderruflich ueberschrieben werden kann.
So ist es unmoeglich, auch fuer den groessten Datenretter, an die Daten auf der Platte zu kommen.


----------

